# BFN, feeling very sad, please help!



## Ellabloom (Sep 8, 2006)

My first isci cycle, ended up BFN , I feel sooo sad, I waited for this so long, did everything right, and now is negative. Don't know what to do with myself, can't stop crying      
Why embryo didn't like my body?

Girls I am completely new to all of this, and don't know what to do next, well obviously I have to call my clinic, but what next? When will be follow up consultation? How long I have to wait to try again?


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Ella
I'm so sorry that your result was negative. In my case I have already contacted my clinic even though I am not due to test until Friday - I am 100% certain that the result is also negative. I have already booked in my follow-up consultation for Tuesday so you should phone them as soon as you feel ready. I am a bit too raw to give you any other advice but I also feel as though I did everything right and can't understand why it didn't work. I guess that is why we have the follow-up consultations to try and work out what to do next. No-one can make you feel any better but the saying 'better out than in' is definitely true and I already feel so much better just letting my feelings out.


----------



## Ellabloom (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for your reply, I am not due to test until Saturday also, But I already did a test today and it was negative, together with a period 
I think I will call them on Friday, but Can you choose when you want to have followup consultation?

Is it your 1st cycle? 

I am sending you  a hug  , well at least I know now that I am not alone.


----------



## victoria34 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Ella - I was a little flexible but really they should try and work around you - having said that my clinic only offers afternoon appointments however I am certain that they would make exceptions if absolutely necessary.
Are you going to re-test on Saturday?
It's really good to chat to someone in exactly the same situation - thank you x


----------



## Ellabloom (Sep 8, 2006)

I am definitely going to retest on Saturday just in case, even though I am 100% sure that I am not pregnant.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ella, i'm so sorry hun    i think a lot of clinics seem to vary on how long until follow up appointment and when you can try again, i know we had to wait until i had had three periods before i could start tx again. 

pam xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Sorry its negative.  We are due to test tomorrow but started bledding yesterday.  Its our third cycle and we havent made it to test day yet!  Our clinic are pretty flexible about follow up appointments and we are going to ask for one closer to Easter.  Its partially because we are both teachers and have had lots of time off already so are going to wait until the easter holidays, but mainly because we want time to take in what happened and to think about what we want to ask at the appointment.

As for starting again..its usually 2- 3 cycles because your body needs time to return to some kind of normality.

Hope that helps, 

Tracy xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear about your negatives.

it's a very sad time, i know.

we all find different ways of coping and different routes to recovery but i think we always get there in the end and find enough strength to try again.

when i got my negative i felt desperate to get back on the bandwagon. i suddenly didn't want to lose my place on the 2ww board. i didn't want to lose the 'am i? aren't i?' debate i'd been torturing myself with! it was awful to get the answer i didn't want and so i wanted to try again immediately. i just desperately didn't want it to be all over.

as it is i won't be starting until the end of april, beginning of may but now i think, ok, that's alright. i can wait till then. i'm using the time inbetween to get stronger because although at the time i thought i was more than ready to jump back into treatment i can see, looking back, that i was in fact very fragile.

good luck to you in both finding strength and in reaching your goal.

rosiebadgirl xx


----------



## Ellabloom (Sep 8, 2006)

saphy75,Pickle_99_uk,rosiebadgirl
Thank you very much girls for lovely words, and support!
Yes it is a very hard time , If it was for me I would go next month to try again , but I can't  
I don't even know how to go back to work, and speak to people, I don't want anything .....

Pickle_99_uk- Third cycle? It must be very hard for you , and you must be a very strong person. 

THANKS AGAIN GIRLS XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

No problem Ella.  Strong?  I dont feel it right now!  Struggling through this BFN but we will try again at some point. U ok?  Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------

